# Baby 2 with unexplained infertility



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

We got or little boy J after a successful ICSI cycle sept/oct 2013- he will be two in June and we want to give him a sibling, ideally falling pregnant in the next year. I breastfeed, still and on demand - I took my period November 2015 again but haven't had one since. My question is , with breastfeeding do any of you know if it's possible to get your period back and then lose it again ? Or should I be mentioning this at the Dr again ? X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi loopylulu 

Periods can be very irregular while bfing and just after childbirth in general but always worth speaking to your GP about it.

Good luck  

Dory
Xxx


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi loopylulu,

I have can only tell you my experience, but my periods returned about 9 months after our first DS was born.  I continued to bf on demand and they were very sporadic.  We made the decision when DS was 13 months to stop bf as we were planning to try for number 2 via IVF.

As you can see from my signature, 2 months after stopping bf completely we were delighted to discover that I was pregnant naturally for the first time ever.  I have since spoken to a couple of Drs who have said that the first few months after stopping bf is a very good time to try and conceive.

Good luck in the future.


----------

